# Bpc-157



## JJB1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, I am blown away with amazement that my meniscus is actually healing by injecting 500mcg  BPC-157 under the skin above my patella everyday for the past few weeks.  This injury is 17 years old and surgery would only have the potential to make it worse like surgey did on my Dad's meniscus.  They don't repair a meniscus tear. Thy just shave away the meniscus until the tear is no longer visible leaving you with less meniscus than before. F@ck that!!!  I'm actually improving; less pain, less swelling, I'm lifting heavier, and not in excruciating pain the day after training legs.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Sep 20, 2014)

This is very good news. I think I am going to give this a try on my next purchase. Who did you use?


----------



## bigant46 (Sep 24, 2014)

Glad to hear this. I was recently asking about what is best for my knee. My injury is also old. My question to you is are you stacking anything on top of the BPC 157?


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Stickmancqb said:


> This is very good news. I think I am going to give this a try on my next purchase. Who did you use?


I'm a rep for superior. I only use our products. 
My I.T. band is healing nicely. It's taking longer than my pec and elbow did to heal but it's improving.  I cut my dose back to the dose that healed my pec which is 250mcg per day. I didn't notice faster healing with 500mcg than I got from 250mcg so I'm thinking 250mcg is all that's needed to heal an injury via localized injection into the wound.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 29, 2014)

bigant46 said:


> Glad to hear this. I was recently asking about what is best for my knee. My injury is also old. My question to you is are you stacking anything on top of the BPC 157?


Yes. I'm taking 5mg TB500 per week for systemic healing, and 20-25grams MSM to reduce inflammation, plus glucosamine and chondriotin.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 29, 2014)

Good to hear. I also had good results with BPC 157. I had slight tear/pull in my bicep and this stuff healed it from not being able to lift over 10 pounds to about 80% healed in a week. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Sep 29, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> I'm a rep for superior. I only use our products.
> My I.T. band is healing nicely. It's taking longer than my pec and elbow did to heal but it's improving.  I cut my dose back to the dose that healed my pec which is 250mcg per day. I didn't notice faster healing with 500mcg than I got from 250mcg so I'm thinking 250mcg is all that's needed to heal an injury via localized injection into the wound.



So I could use this for an existing hamstring tear that's about 7 years old? I tore mine playing minor league baseball and I have a knot about the size of a softball in my ham. I can not even physically do ham curls or it puts me on the ground cramping and in pain.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Stickmancqb said:


> So I could use this for an existing hamstring tear that's about 7 years old? I tore mine playing minor league baseball and I have a knot about the size of a softball in my ham. I can not even physically do ham curls or it puts me on the ground cramping and in pain.


I've found it will improve the state of existing injuries. If you have a knot does that mean part of the ham tore off and settled in one spot detached? My friend has that where one of the two hamstring muscles fully tore off and is detached in a ball at the top.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Sep 30, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> I've found it will improve the state of existing injuries. If you have a knot does that mean part of the ham tore off and settled in one spot detached? My friend has that where one of the two hamstring muscles fully tore off and is detached in a ball at the top.



I don't know if it's detached or not. I have never had anyone other than a trainer look at it when it happened. I haven't thrown a baseball competitively since that day. I came home and immediately went to work and I guess never really took the injury into account because I just avoid legs all together minus cardio.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 7, 2014)

I always keep BPC-157 on hand and whenever I feel the slightest injury I put 250mcg BPC-157 directly into it. After a few days of this the injury is always much improved.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 10, 2014)

jjbi i have a tear in my disk in my back i am running hgh and igf-lr3 i have some of yall bpc 157 but there is no way i can pinn it in my back and i would not any way.does bpc work if i just put it any where im or sub q or would it be a waste does it only work if you inject it right into the spot?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 11, 2014)

does anybody know if bpc157 will work on my back or or do you have to pin it right into the injury?


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 11, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> does anybody know if bpc157 will work on my back or or do you have to pin it right into the injury?


When I can't pin it directly in the injury, for example with my meniscus, I put it under the skin in my knee, and it did help my meniscus. Under the skin above your injury may help like it did with my knee.


----------



## whitegato777 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm  trying Gwp bpc 157 and so far nothing. Big disappointment


----------

